# Troubleshoot for me please, Truffle bars?



## Alix (Nov 15, 2007)

OK, I have a recipe for truffles that looks easy and tasty. I do not, however, have the time to make them into balls. I was thinking of making them and spreading them on the bottom of a pan and then cutting them in squares and serving them that way. Think that would be OK or would it be too weird?


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 15, 2007)

Nothing that tastes good (or chocolate) could possibly be too wierd to eat!! No matter the shape!


----------



## Alix (Nov 15, 2007)

Suzi, I like your attitude. You can come to my place ANYTIME.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 15, 2007)

LOL thanks! That would have to be in summer, this is as far north as I go after September!


----------



## Alix (Nov 15, 2007)

Weather is about the same there as here Suzi. Don't be a wuss, come on up. Its delightfully warm today (kidding!) a balmy 35F with no wind. Supposed to warm up to 55 by Friday.


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 15, 2007)

Ahh Man?!  Flat truffles?


----------



## Alix (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm thinking of calling it "Lazy Truffles"


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 15, 2007)

How about *Tramples*?   You know, truffles that got stepped on.


----------



## Alix (Nov 15, 2007)

ROFLMAO!!! I LOVE that Jeekinz! Done! I'll post the recipe later. I should go get these done.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 15, 2007)

Come to think of it, I used to work in a chocolate store. (Somehow I was a size 4 then...)
Anyway, we made truffles like that, layered ones. Each layer was poured on top of the other onto a tray lined with parchment. After they set, we just flipped the tray over, cut into 1 inch squares and used a fork and spoon to dip them in regular chocolate. They sold even better than the round pre-made truffles from the main factory.  
MMMM I think I have to go visit the girls at the old shop again soon!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 15, 2007)

I like Godiva truffles. I ate so many once I got a bad belly ache......had that powder all over my hands and face too.


----------



## Alix (Nov 15, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> I like Godiva truffles. I ate so many once I got a bad belly ache......had that powder all over my hands and face too.



Um...isn't that sort of what we ALL do? Mmmmmmmmmmm!


----------

